# About old sf guy- public apology



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I seemed to have set an infraction on the wrong guy and If that were me out there I would be PISSED too. I was eating Vietnamese and had just got there, then my phone bleeps like four times in a row and I read up briefly and saw some heated stuff going on and acted. It's not like you see the forums here on my phone, it's like an app or something its all vertical, and I wasn't paying close enough attention to the interface or something. I still don't know why all the posts vanished that should not have happened to my knowledge but rest assured SOMEONE is officially on my shit list. And it ain't old sf guy.

I'm just human and shit happens but I totally feel you on the anger and offer my sincerest apology. Nothing sucks worse than being falsely accused or punished and I concede it was MY screw up and nothing you did. I'll be on the horn with the site owners to see if we can't get this problem reversed.

-Leon :-?


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Shit happens bro.. We all know you are with us..


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Leon said:


> I seemed to have set an infraction on the wrong guy and If that were me out there I would be PISSED too. I was eating Vietnamese and had just got there, then my phone bleeps like four times in a row and I read up briefly and saw some heated stuff going on and acted. It's not like you see the forums here on my phone, it's like an app or something its all vertical, and I wasn't paying close enough attention to the interface or something. I still don't know why all the posts vanished that should not have happened to my knowledge but rest assured SOMEONE is officially on my shit list. And it ain't old sf guy.
> 
> I'm just human and shit happens but I totally feel you on the anger and offer my sincerest apology. Nothing sucks worse than being falsely accused or punished and I concede it was MY screw up and nothing you did. I'll be on the horn with the site owners to see if we can't get this problem reversed.
> 
> -Leon :-?


I wish I could say I have never done this or worse. If that is the worst thing you do you will be in good shape.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks Leon. That is a damn stand up thing to do.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you for admitting your mistake. we need more people willing to stand up and say I mucked up and do the right thing to correct the mistake, not try to pass the buck. Good job LEON.::clapping::


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Now we all get back to talking about turtles and feeding Pelosi into a wood chipper!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Unlike the rest of you, I am perfect. My gastroenterologist told me I was perfect at my last colonoscopy. 
Do we feed Pelosi into the wood chipper first and then to the turtles or feed her to the turtles first, then to the wood chipper.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Inor said:


> Now we all get back to talking about turtles and feeding Pelosi into a wood chipper!


You forgot the* BACON*! And nobama goes with pislosi into the chipper.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Pelosi would probably poison the turtles. What have you got against turtles?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Sooorrrryyy! I apologize to the turtles.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

ok I got a message to the webmaster shot down the tube, and I found like two pages of old sf guy's post's and undeleted them. Still working on the rest.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

thanks for doing the right thing Leon.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Good on ya


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Leon said:


> I seemed to have set an infraction on the wrong guy and If that were me out there I would be PISSED too. I was eating Vietnamese and had just got there, then my phone bleeps like four times in a row and I read up briefly and saw some heated stuff going on and acted. It's not like you see the forums here on my phone, it's like an app or something its all vertical, and I wasn't paying close enough attention to the interface or something. I still don't know why all the posts vanished that should not have happened to my knowledge but rest assured SOMEONE is officially on my shit list. And it ain't old sf guy.
> 
> I'm just human and shit happens but I totally feel you on the anger and offer my sincerest apology. Nothing sucks worse than being falsely accused or punished and I concede it was MY screw up and nothing you did. I'll be on the horn with the site owners to see if we can't get this problem reversed.
> 
> -Leon :-?


And that folks, is what you call leadership with honor.


----------



## Conundrum99 (Feb 16, 2014)

To err is human, to forgive Devine.

God grant me the serenity to accept the thinks I cannot change
The courage to change the things I can
And the wisdom to know the difference.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

And THAT is what makes Leon a great mod.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Wow...LEON thanks for being a stand up guy. THis restores my faith in this site. To the rest of you...thanks for the support and by all means bring on the turtles and bacon. I'm not to worried about the old posts anyways... Although I think I may have given someone some good advice at some point down the road.....and you know who I'm talking bout people!!!!???


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Leon, you did danged good.
As far as your screw-up, I am still snickering. Sorry.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

In this thread we have seen character demonstrated by Leon and Old SF Guy. Adults what a concept.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

My man Leon. We love you dude! Way to set it all straight.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks Leon ::clapping::


----------



## coldbluesteel (Dec 23, 2013)

Conundrum99 said:


> To err is human, to forgive Devine.
> 
> God grant me the serenity to accept the thinks I cannot change
> The courage to change the things I can
> And the wisdom to know the difference.


You forgot the last line. 
"also the strength to choke the life out of those whom truely deserve it".


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Leon you are Aces! I love this forum so much!

Except now I have to build a coop, learn to raise quail, turn my flower garden into a veggie garden, learn to can, learn to make soap, learn to make cheese, buy a bigger generator, buy a FN P90 with matching pistol, stack more silver, stack more gold, stack more bullets, buy a bow, learn how to shoot it, get to church every Sunday and not just the first week of the month with mom, get serious about my solar setup, fix my well, replace my broken hand crank radio, store more sugar, store more rice, store more beans, store more oats, buy a still, learn to make ethanol fuel, practice more with my pistol, practice more with my rifle, cook up some bacon AND be nice to turtles.

Wait.

I hate this forum!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Casie said:


> Leon you are Aces! I love this forum so much!
> 
> Except now I have to build a coop, learn to raise quail, turn my flower garden into a veggie garden, learn to can, learn to make soap, learn to make cheese, buy a bigger generator, buy a FN P90 with matching pistol, stack more silver, stack more gold, stack more bullets, buy a bow, learn how to shoot it, get to church every Sunday and not just the first week of the month with mom, get serious about my solar setup, fix my well, replace my broken hand crank radio, store more sugar, store more rice, store more beans, store more oats, buy a still, learn to make ethanol fuel, practice more with my pistol, practice more with my rifle, cook up some bacon AND be nice to turtles.
> 
> ...


So, are you saying you're in to the S&M thing?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

inceptor said:


> So, are you saying you're in to the S&M thing?


and that was mich's claim to fame


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

What's S&M?


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Smith & _M_esson?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Casie said:


> What's S&M?


google it


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

You first!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Casie said:


> You first!


gladly, be warned there maybe a pic or 2 of me floating around


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> gladly, be warned there maybe a pic or 2 of me floating around


<<<<<shutter>>>>>


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

inceptor said:


> <<<<<shutter>>>>>


and that's when you know you have seen me


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

inceptor said:


> <<<<<shutter>>>>>


Excellent play on words! Shutter, picture... HAHAHA :lol:


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

Very nice, thank you and thank you old SF Guy.

MOLON LABE


----------



## Lifer Prepper (Jun 1, 2014)

Leon, I'm as new as they come, here, and that was a stand-up righteous thing to do. Good on you.


----------



## Lifer Prepper (Jun 1, 2014)

If she "googles" it, she will "giggle" it.


----------

